# Constant problems with openSUSE



## Seany1212 (Jan 21, 2008)

Finally thought i would give linux a go, decided on openSUSE because im quite partial to green  Anyway every time i try to run it i encounter problems, mind you im trying to install it as a second partition with XP being the first. I tried with the DVD version first, went to install it, partitioned a hard drive then got a checksum error. Then tried via the network install method, got the installer up, tried to install it, partitioned the hard drive then got another error, could have been checksum related. Finally tried live CD today and when i go to run it the disc will load up, i'll select boot from disk then it'll come up with a image mount error, am i supposed to select something particular when installing as ive only ever selected the main parts of the installers.

EDIT: System specs are the one in my system specs. Also have a 60gig slave that i tried it on with no luck.


----------



## xfire (Jan 22, 2008)

It seems your either using bad media(DVD's,Cd's) or burning them wrong.
Also where are you downloading from.


----------



## Seany1212 (Jan 22, 2008)

Downloaded them from the site and there mirror servers, could be the media that im using as ive used this CD/RW several times now, what do you suggest when burning (finalise cd, etc.) and what do you suggest for media? (cd/r,cd/rw, etc.)


----------



## xfire (Jan 22, 2008)

Get a new cd/dvd of a good company and burn at 24/32x not at the full speed ur drive is capable of. Use nero to burn it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2008)

generally for an OS, you want to use CD-R. Dont use RW disks.


----------

